# FreeNX - shadow session not working

## Joseph_sys

I'm trying to connect to one of my remote machine using freenx but no luck.

```
nxnode --agent

NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 3.2.0-74-TEAMBZR104 OS (GPL, using backend: 3.5.0)

NX> 716 Starting NX Agent ...

NXAGENT - Version 3.5.0

Copyright (C) 2001, 2011 NoMachine.

See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.

Info: Agent running with pid '27466'.

Session: Starting session at 'Sun Nov 27 15:00:37 2011'.

Xlib: client uses different protocol version (11) than server (0)!

Error: Aborting session with 'Unable to open display ':0.0''.

Session: Aborting session at 'Sun Nov 27 15:00:47 2011'.

Session: Session aborted at 'Sun Nov 27 15:00:47 2011'.

NX> 716 NX Agent exited with status: 1

NX> 1001 Bye.
```

What does it mean?

Xlib: client uses different protocol version (11) than server (0)

and how to correct it.

Is there a better solution to FreeNX?Last edited by Joseph_sys on Mon Nov 28, 2011 4:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Joseph_sys

When I enable the long on the server, here is what I get:

```
-- NX SERVER START: -c /usr/bin/nxserver - ORIG_COMMAND=

-- NX SERVER START:  - ORIG_COMMAND=

Info: Using fds #4 and #3 for communication with nxnode.

HELLO NXSERVER - Version 3.2.0-74-TEAMBZR104 OS (GPL, using backend: 3.5.0)

NX> 105 hello NXCLIENT - Version 3.2.0

NX> 134 Accepted protocol: 3.2.0

NX> 105 SET SHELL_MODE SHELL

NX> 105 SET AUTH_MODE PASSWORD

NX> 105 login

NX> 101 User: fd

NX> 102 Password: 

Info: Auth method: ssh Password:

NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 3.2.0-74-TEAMBZR104 OS (GPL, using backend: 3.5.0)

NX> 716 Slave mode started successfully.

nxnode_reader: NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 3.2.0-74-TEAMBZR104 OS (GPL, using backend: 3.5.0)

nxnode_reader: NX> 716 finished

nxnode_reader: NX> 1001 Bye.

NX> 103 Welcome to: clinic-amd user: fd

NX> 105 listsession --type="shadow"

NX> 127 Sessions list of user '.*' for reconnect:

Display Type             Session ID                       Options  Depth Screen         Status      Session Name

------- ---------------- -------------------------------- -------- ----- -------------- ----------- ------------------------------

0       Local            6099E361AB760492C7C8BE0BC2FCA931 --------                      Running     X0 (Local)

0       Local            D0470D2CD5A0999C4A2C2A1B94FE9BCF --------                      Running     X0 (Local)

NX> 148 Server capacity: not reached for user: .*

NX> 105 listsession --type="shadow"

NX> 127 Sessions list of user '.*' for reconnect:

Display Type             Session ID                       Options  Depth Screen         Status      Session Name

------- ---------------- -------------------------------- -------- ----- -------------- ----------- ------------------------------

0       Local            14838468F2C5698F2EFD4F250A9A21E5 --------                      Running     X0 (Local)

0       Local            A2A735CE1B118193F534E9601563D067 --------                      Running     X0 (Local)

NX> 148 Server capacity: not reached for user: .*

NX> 105 attachsession  --link="wan" --backingstore="1" --encryption="1" --cache="32M" --images="128M" --shmem="1" --shpix="1" --strict="0" --composite="1" --media="0" --session="clinic2" --type="shadow" --client="linux" --keyboard="pc102/us" --id="14838468F2C5698F2EFD4F250A9A21E5" --display="0"

&link=wan&backingstore=1&encryption=1&cache=32M&images=128M&shmem=1&shpix=1&strict=0&composite=1&media=0&session=clinic2&type=shadow&client=linux&keyboard=pc102/us&id=14838468F2C5698F2EFD4F250A9A21E5&display=0&clientproto=3.2.0&login_method=SSH&shadowdisplay=0&shadowhost=&shadowcookie=******&user=fd&userip=192.168.139.7&uniqueid=533CCCDA58C90964A6F49EF53170D037&display=1000&host=127.0.0.1 

nxnode_reader: NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 3.2.0-74-TEAMBZR104 OS (GPL, using backend: 3.5.0)

NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 3.2.0-74-TEAMBZR104 OS (GPL, using backend: 3.5.0)

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 3.2.0-74-TEAMBZR104 OS (GPL, using backend: 3.5.0)

nxnode_reader: NX> 700 Session id: clinic-amd-1000-533CCCDA58C90964A6F49EF53170D037

nxnode_reader: NX> 705 Session display: 1000

nxnode_reader: NX> 703 Session type: shadow

nxnode_reader: NX> 701 Proxy cookie: 5a97e2d05ff461b882047156568fd06b

NX> 700 Session id: clinic-amd-1000-533CCCDA58C90964A6F49EF53170D037

NX> 705 Session display: 1000

NX> 703 Session type: shadow

NX> 701 Proxy cookie: 5a97e2d05ff461b882047156568fd06b

nxnode_reader: NX> 702 Proxy IP: 127.0.0.1

nxnode_reader: NX> 706 Agent cookie: 5a97e2d05ff461b882047156568fd06b

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 700 Session id: clinic-amd-1000-533CCCDA58C90964A6F49EF53170D037

nxnode_reader: NX> 704 Session cache: shadow

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 705 Session display: 1000

nxnode_reader: NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 1

NX> 702 Proxy IP: 127.0.0.1

NX> 706 Agent cookie: 5a97e2d05ff461b882047156568fd06b

NX> 704 Session cache: shadow

NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 1

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 703 Session type: shadow

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 701 Proxy cookie: 5a97e2d05ff461b882047156568fd06b

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 702 Proxy IP: 127.0.0.1

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 706 Agent cookie: 5a97e2d05ff461b882047156568fd06b

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 704 Session cache: shadow

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 1

nxnode_reader: NX> 1009 Session status: starting

NX> 1009 Session status: starting

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 1009 Session status: starting

nxnode_reader: NX> 710 Session status: running

NX> 710 Session status: running

nxnode_reader: NX> 1002 Commit

NX> 1002 Commit

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 710 Session status: running

nxnode_reader: NX> 1006 Session status: running

NX> 1006 Session status: running

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 1002 Commit

session_status 533CCCDA58C90964A6F49EF53170D037 Running

NX> 105 server_nxnode_echo: NX> 1006 Session status: running

bye

Bye

NX> 999 Bye

Info: Closing connection to slave with pid 18090.

nxnode_reader: 1001 Bye.

1001 Bye.

nxnode_reader: NX> 1004 Error: NX Agent exited with exit status 1. To troubleshoot set SESSION_LOG_CLEAN=0 in node.conf and investigate "/home/fd/.nx/F-C-clinic-amd-1000-533CCCDA58C90964A6F49EF53170D037/session". You might also want to try: ssh -X myserver; /usr/bin/nxnode --agent to test the basic functionality. Session log follows:

NX> 1004 Error: NX Agent exited with exit status 1. To troubleshoot set SESSION_LOG_CLEAN=0 in node.conf and investigate "/home/fd/.nx/F-C-clinic-amd-1000-533CCCDA58C90964A6F49EF53170D037/session". You might also want to try: ssh -X myserver; /usr/bin/nxnode --agent to test the basic functionality. Session log follows:

nxnode_reader: NX> 1006 Session status: closed

NX> 1006 Session status: closed

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 596 Session startup failed.

nxnode_reader: NX> 1001 Bye.

Info: Closing connection to slave with pid 18090.
```

```
cat /home/fd/.nx/F-C-clinic-amd-1000-533CCCDA58C90964A6F49EF53170D037/session

NXAGENT - Version 3.5.0

Copyright (C) 2001, 2011 NoMachine.

See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.

Info: Agent running with pid '18728'.

Session: Starting session at 'Sun Nov 27 19:49:56 2011'.

Info: Proxy running in server mode with pid '18728'.

Info: Waiting for connection from '127.0.0.1' on port '5000'.

Info: Accepted connection from '127.0.0.1'.

Info: Connection with remote proxy completed.

Info: Using WAN link parameters 768/24/1/0.

Info: Using agent parameters 5000/5/50/0/0.

Info: Using cache parameters 4/4096KB/32768KB/32768KB.

Info: Using pack method 'adaptive-9' with session 'shadow'.

Info: Using product 'LFE/None/LFEN/None'.

Info: Using ZLIB data compression 1/1/32.

Info: Using ZLIB stream compression 1/1.

Info: Using cache file '/home/fd/.nx/cache-shadow/C-54569837E16CF62828D0186411E43AB9'.

Info: Listening to X11 connections on display ':1000'.

Info: Established X client connection.

Info: Using shared memory parameters 1/1/1/4096K.

Info: Using alpha channel in render extension.

Info: Not using local device configuration changes.

NXCreatePoller: WARNING! Failed to initialize poller.

NXShadowCreate: WARNING! NXCreatePoller failed.

Error: Aborting session with 'Failed to connect to display ':0''.

Session: Aborting session at 'Sun Nov 27 19:50:12 2011'.

Session: Session aborted at 'Sun Nov 27 19:50:12 2011'.

Warning: Signals were not blocked in process with pid '18728'.

Info: Watchdog running with pid '18755'.

Info: Waiting the watchdog process to complete.
```

I can not find much information regarding: NXCreatePoller: WARNING! Failed to initialize poller.

----------

## Joseph_sys

When I try to open a new session it is working OK, but when I try to start "shadow" session it fails:

```
NXPROXY - Version 3.5.0

Copyright (C) 2001, 2011 NoMachine.

See http://www.nomachine.com/ for more information.

Info: Proxy running in client mode with pid '26591'.

Session: Starting session at 'Sun Nov 27 21:29:07 2011'.

Info: Connecting to remote host '127.0.0.1:5001'.

Info: Aborting the procedure due to signal '15'.

Session: Session terminated at 'Sun Nov 27 21:29:36 2011'.
```

----------

